# help with RC cola bottle



## pickensbob (Feb 14, 2014)

trying to get date of bottle. upper part of bottle is emboissed with star and rc is debossed,  contents 12 fl. ozs.  along heel property of nehi bottling co.  back of bottle has tested and approved serial no. 4897 by good housekeeping bureau, conducted by good housekeeping magazine.  every bottle stertilized. bottom has 9 owens-illinios mark  7.  if interested, send me a pm.  thanxs bob


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2014)

EITHER 1937 OR 47MY GUESS 37


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 15, 2014)

I think I read somewhere the the NEHI Bottling co changed to NEHI-Royal Crown about 1940. If that's true than I'd say 37 also. It doesn't fully explain the dot after the 7 though. That wasn't adopted in 37 and supposed to have been abandoned in 46.It's a mystery dot.Maybe the mold was ordered and made before the memo went out. Then 47 would make sense.... except the name change.


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 15, 2014)

thanxs for the help guys, bob


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 15, 2014)

can't seem to find any that have the debossed rc on neck, front and back.  is that kinda rare.  bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 16, 2014)

*Scroll to Page 400 ...* *http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/EPChap10a.pdf *


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 16, 2014)

That's the one I remember Bob, thanks. 37 then and Streater.Still wonder about the mystery dot I see and was typed. Maybe it's just the picture and a punctuation mark. []


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a pic of an early paper Pyramid label I saved from the board a while back. Awesome - [attachment=RC paper label 1933.jpg]


----------

